# I GOT TO SHOUT



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

After 2 months of unemployment, the longest jobless streak in my life, I secured a job in Sarasota FL. . Now I have to decide on how to get there.

Options:
_Ship everything (car too) and fly there
Drive a moving Van myself and ship my car
Drive my car and ship the goods.
Utilize the "Pod" system (most expensive)_

If I drive my car, I can stop along the way... New Orleans here I come!

.


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on the new job. That's a long way to relocate. Not sure what to tell you on how to get yourself and your stuff there. If it were me I woould probably rent a moving van that was capable of towing my car and drive the van myself. Anyway you go is going to cost a pretty penny I'm afraid.


----------



## Becca (Oct 23, 2008)

IAWTC^

AND CONGRATS!!!!! whoo-hoo!! I can definitely understand. Is towing your car behind the U-haul NOT an option??


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> IAWTC^
> 
> AND CONGRATS!!!!! whoo-hoo!! I can definitely understand. Is towing your car behind the U-haul NOT an option??



It's a long car BMW 740IL and I hate to tow it.

I've jumped out of planes 7 times, spent 12+ days in the backcountry and have been scuba diving to 150 feet but the idea of driving a moving van and towing a long beemer accross country terrifies me!

Yes... I'm a wus!

.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 23, 2008)

Just do it comiso!

Beats the hell out of what I'm doin'; watchin' my IRA melt!

TO


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

ToughOmbre said:


> Just do it comiso!
> 
> Beats the hell out of what I'm doin'; watchin' my IRA melt!
> 
> TO



Mine too!!!     

I'm doing it! I just got to figure out how to get my crap there. Looks like it will cost $4000!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats on the job!

You think your move is going to be expensive! I have to move everything from Germany to Alaska!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Congrats on the job.
> 
> You think your move is going to be expensive! I have to move everything from Germany to Alaska!



Thanks... yeah.. no kidding


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 23, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Mine too!!!
> 
> I'm doing it! I just got to figure out how to get my crap there. Looks like it will cost $4000!



I'm losing that much every day  

But worse things can happen so I'm still  

TO


----------



## rochie (Oct 23, 2008)

congrats on the new job comiso


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats, Comiso! Personally, I'd have movers take everything but the necessities, pack up the car with those, and hit the highway.


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 23, 2008)

Driving a truck used for moving a single dwelling isn't much different then driving a car except the the mirrors on the truck are better, congrats on the job Frank


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Excellent Comiso. I know that it has been weighing on you for a while.

If you don't have any nearterm obligations with your company, drive cross country and make a vacation out of it. Otherwise, given economic circumstances and job expectations, get your backside to work. You'll have your hands full with the basics (shelter, utilities, licenses, necessities, insurance, etc).

If you tow that Beamer, be sure she is tow rated. Some of those rear wheel cars cannot be towed without a transmission radiator and you DON'T want to eff up that machine. Especially if that is you only ride to your new job.

Best of luck to you my friend. I gotta believe your housing is gonna be a HELL of a lot cheaper than Kalifornia.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> If you tow that Beamer, be sure she is tow rated.
> 
> Best of luck to you my friend. I gotta believe your housing is gonna be a HELL of a lot cheaper than Kalifornia.



Thanks guys!

Yeah Matt, it turns out that the Beemer is too heavy to tow.

Penske truck will cost 1100 to rent
U-haul wanted over 2300!!! for a truck that was 1 foot longer.


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 23, 2008)

Comiso, if you come through Dallas, give me a shout when you will be here and we can meet for a cup of coffee.

Congrats on the new job.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks Thor but I'll probably be staying on HWY 10 from Los Angeles all the way to Florida.

If I drive my car I'll probably stop in El Paso and New Orleans. If I drive a moving van, who knows where I'll stop.

I appreciate the offer though!.. Houston may be an option


----------



## Von Frag (Oct 23, 2008)

comiso90 said:


> Mine too!!!
> 
> I'm doing it! I just got to figure out how to get my crap there. Looks like it will cost $4000!



Your new company isn't helping with moving expenses?

Congrats!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Von Frag said:


> Your new company isn't helping with moving expenses?
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks!

Yes they are helping.. $3000 but it will cost me $4000-$5000.

Gas alone in a 10mpg van will be $1000.

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats! And I would stop in NO. Make sure you remember to leave!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks!

Yeahhh I used to go to NO often when I was stationed at Keesler. Fond memories.. There are probably still some blood stains on a sidewalk from me!

Anybody have a handgun I can borrow for the trip? all I have are rifles.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cut the last 10inches of your M2 Carbine. 

Seriously, if you need a handgun, get one now. If Obama gets in, you can be guaranteed that you won't be able to get one much later. Just get a Markarov. They are only about $150 or so and are "good enough".


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

I though about buying a Markarov a few years ago... I like the way it look s but If I'm gonna buy one I'd like to practice with it.. I heard the ammo is squirrely.

_*Apologies to Matthew Mcconaughey!*_


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

]

BTW... I hate the M1 carbine... I'm a Garand man!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, but cutting that ManRifle down is not only wrong, but a sin.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 23, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Yeah, but cutting that ManRifle down is not only wrong, but a sin.



Moses brought a Garand from Mt Sinai along with the 10 commandments! 

Rumor has it that "The Spear of Destiny" was really a bayonet on a Garand.

The Holy Grail was in fact a M1 Garand. The apostle got some shoot'n in while downing wine.

No mortal shall desecrate a M1 Garand!

.


----------



## Heinz (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats mate 

I just got myself job after about 12months I know the frustration in being unemployed.

Hope the move goes well!


----------



## Graeme (Oct 24, 2008)

Congratulations!

Did you manage to sell that nice looking house of yours?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

Graeme said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Did you manage to sell that nice looking house of yours?



Thanks but I'm renting for more than my mortgage so all is good!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> I just got myself job after about 12months I know the frustration in being unemployed.
> 
> Hope the move goes well!



Thank you friend.... it could be worse!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 24, 2008)

Great Comiso, I'm happy for you! I like the Garand too.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats on your new job, comiso


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad to see u took my advice Frank and took the Sarasota job lol... That People Mag cover made me want to kill something, not really sure why tho...


----------



## Becca (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought the People mag was funny...BUT, then again...i'm a wee bit twisted. 

If you're coming I-10...you'll have to give us a shout. I can throw something on the Grill!

SO, was it cheaper to ship all of your shite and drive?? Probably alot more relaxing.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 24, 2008)

Conrats Cos! Is that mag coming to a newsstand nearby?


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> Glad to see u took my advice Frank and took the Sarasota job lol... That People Mag cover made me want to kill something, not really sure why tho...



You're jealous of my abs!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> I thought the People mag was funny...BUT, then again...i'm a wee bit twisted.
> 
> If you're coming I-10...you'll have to give us a shout. I can throw something on the Grill!
> 
> SO, was it cheaper to ship all of your shite and drive?? Probably alot more relaxing.



I'm not sure how I'm getting there yet... I'm processing the data
I love dead things on the grill! That may happen... I hope to spend a night in New Orleans for some hedonistic debauchery.. perhaps you, Les and some of your girly friends could meet me there???


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 24, 2008)

Njaco said:


> Conrats Cos! Is that mag coming to a newsstand nearby?



I'll sign a copy for you!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 24, 2008)

Sarasota.? I vacation there every year


----------



## Becca (Oct 25, 2008)

What are the dates of the move.? We do have to go to N.O. in the first part of Nov..Joe Satriani at the Hard Rock. Dan won tickets.


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 25, 2008)

Les'Bride said:


> What are the dates of the move.? We do have to go to N.O. in the first part of Nov..Joe Satriani at the Hard Rock. Dan won tickets.



Satriani would be freek'n cool,,, thats a good excuse to go to the NO!
It should be the first part of Nov. If a drive a car, I'll be able to stop and indulge. If a drive a moving van I probably wont be in a party mood. I dont like the idea of parking a moving van containing my life in a French Quarter parking lot!

.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats Comiso!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 25, 2008)

Congrats Comiso.... I hope that the move will work out for the best for you!


----------



## comiso90 (Oct 25, 2008)

B-17engineer said:


> Sarasota.? I vacation there every year



I guess that means it's a nice place??

Thanks guys! A new adventure. I will miss the California Mountains but I will gain scuba diving and sea kayaking.

.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Oct 26, 2008)

congrats comiso and good luck on the move mate.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 26, 2008)

Sarasota is beautiful. I spent 2 weeks vacation there about 10 years ago. The beach is beautiful and you can get prices on seafood there.


----------

